# feel good film



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just watched Out At The Wedding dvd and thought I would send out a recommendation to everyone who wants amusing gay'ish film that makes you laugh. Its not baby related so an easy 2hrs off from world.


----------

